# Biasin: "I problemi in Cina stanno per essere risolti"



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Giugno 2017)

"Il Milan non sta spendendo i soldi, ma li sta investendo. Non sarà messo a bilancio ad agosto che il Milan avrà speso più di 100 milioni, perché Kessie è in prestito oneroso e perché Musacchio e Rodriguez saranno rateizzati, così come Conti e gli altri acquisti. Insomma, è la stessa cosa che ha fatto l'Inter nell'estate 2015 con Mancini, quando prese tanti giocatori. La trattativa per James Rodriguez è vera ed è stata proposta da Mendes. Mendes ha detto che se il Milan avesse preso André Silva, avrebbe convinto il Real Madrid a cedere il colombiano in prestito. Inoltre, i cavilli in Cina per Haixia e Huarong stanno per essere risolti, e Yonghong Li sarà aiutato da questi due colossi per saldare il debito con Elliott e continuare a investire per il Milan"

Biasin a Top Calcio


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Il Milan non sta spendendo i soldi, ma li sta investendo. Non sarà messo a bilancio ad agosto che il Milan avrà speso più di 100 milioni, perché Kessie è in prestito oneroso e perché Musacchio e Rodriguez saranno rateizzati, così come Conti e gli altri acquisti. Insomma, è la stessa cosa che ha fatto l'Inter nell'estate 2015 con Mancini, quando prese tanti giocatori. La trattativa per James Rodriguez è vera ed è stata proposta da Mendes. Mendes ha detto che se il Milan avesse preso André Silva, avrebbe convinto il Real Madrid a cedere il colombiano in prestito. Inoltre, i cavilli in Cina per Haixia e Huarong stanno per essere risolti, e Yonghong Li sarà aiutato da questi due colossi per saldare il debito con Elliott e continuare a investire per il Milan"
> 
> Biasin a Top Calcio



Speriamo che abbia ragione..


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2017)

Fa effetto che lo dica un interista


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Giugno 2017)

A quanto mi risulta Biasin è pappa e ciccia con Fassone


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Giugno 2017)

Bene, bene. 


Il favore Silva è un potenziale che non vedevamo da tempi immemori. Fa pensare a quanto in basso eravamo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Giugno 2017)

La parte su james è da orgasmo...


----------



## albydigei (27 Giugno 2017)

Biasin è uno dei 3-4 giornalisti affidabili con il nuovo Milan... Speriamo bene dai


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Il Milan non sta spendendo i soldi, ma li sta investendo. Non sarà messo a bilancio ad agosto che il Milan avrà speso più di 100 milioni, perché Kessie è in prestito oneroso e perché Musacchio e Rodriguez saranno rateizzati, così come Conti e gli altri acquisti. Insomma, è la stessa cosa che ha fatto l'Inter nell'estate 2015 con Mancini, quando prese tanti giocatori. La trattativa per James Rodriguez è vera ed è stata proposta da Mendes. Mendes ha detto che se il Milan avesse preso André Silva, avrebbe convinto il Real Madrid a cedere il colombiano in prestito. Inoltre, i cavilli in Cina per Haixia e Huarong stanno per essere risolti, e Yonghong Li sarà aiutato da questi due colossi per saldare il debito con Elliott e continuare a investire per il Milan"
> 
> Biasin a Top Calcio





albydigei ha scritto:


> Biasin è uno dei 3-4 giornalisti affidabili con il nuovo Milan... Speriamo bene dai



Persona pure seria e pacata, oltre che uno che ne sa di calcio.


----------



## 97lorenzo (27 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che abbia ragione..



a settembre ottobre huarong convertirà il finanziamento in azioni , entrarà haxia 
cosi ripagano Eliott


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

Quindi mi potete confermare le voci James Manchester ??
oppure era la solita sparata giornalistica ? 
Io l'ho sempre detto son + convinto all'idea di James al Milan che il Gallo rossonero


----------



## albydigei (27 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi potete confermare le voci James Manchester ??
> oppure era la solita sparata giornalistica ?
> Io l'ho sempre detto son + convinto all'idea di James al Milan che il Gallo rossonero



E' una bufala, classica dei tabloid uk, riportata da mediaset premium giusto perché se non scrivono una cavolata al giorno non sono contenti


----------



## vanbasten (27 Giugno 2017)

Su James sono parole al vento. Tutto può succedere ma viene qui solo se non va da nessun altra squadra migliore del milan. E se parte ronaldo rimane sicuramente a madrid.


----------



## InsideTheFire (27 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Biasin è uno dei 3-4 giornalisti affidabili con il nuovo Milan... Speriamo bene dai


È uno dei 3-4 sani di mente e al momento inerte da influenze....anche se sfigato cugino con noi è sempre molto obiettivo...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2017)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> È uno dei 3-4 sani di mente e al momento inerte da influenze....anche se sfigato cugino con noi è sempre molto obiettivo...



Pazzesco vedere un interista che parla in maniera onesta del milan e un ruiu (essere di specie sconosciuta, probabilmente microcefalo) che ogni tanto spara frecciatine sconclusionate


----------



## Konrad (27 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Il Milan non sta spendendo i soldi, ma li sta investendo. Non sarà messo a bilancio ad agosto che il Milan avrà speso più di 100 milioni, perché Kessie è in prestito oneroso e perché Musacchio e Rodriguez saranno rateizzati, così come Conti e gli altri acquisti. Insomma, è la stessa cosa che ha fatto l'Inter nell'estate 2015 con Mancini, quando prese tanti giocatori. La trattativa per James Rodriguez è vera ed è stata proposta da Mendes. Mendes ha detto che se il Milan avesse preso André Silva, avrebbe convinto il Real Madrid a cedere il colombiano in prestito. Inoltre, i cavilli in Cina per Haixia e Huarong stanno per essere risolti, e Yonghong Li sarà aiutato da questi due colossi per saldare il debito con Elliott e continuare a investire per il Milan"
> 
> Biasin a Top Calcio



Biasin fin dall'inizio della storia ha sempre mantenuto una posizione equilibrata. La sensazione è che abbia sulla faccenda le sue belle informazioni affidabili (e infatti spesso ha scritto cose poi avveratesi). La speranza è che anche questa sua esternazioni risulti vera. Certo ingolosisce il nome di James Rodriguez, ma a me interessa più la solidità finanziaria e quindi la parte sullo sblocco dei fondi cinesi...e mi auguro che oltre a realtà finanziarie si palesino anche soci industriali di buon livello.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2017)

Posso sentirmi male?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> E' una bufala, classica dei tabloid uk, riportata da mediaset premium giusto perché se non scrivono una cavolata al giorno non sono contenti



Ok.. grazie 
immaginavo fosse così


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Pazzesco vedere un interista che parla in maniera onesta del milan e un ruiu (essere di specie sconosciuta, probabilmente microcefalo) che ogni tanto spara frecciatine sconclusionate


Ma Ruiu non è milanista.


----------



## Cociss63 (27 Giugno 2017)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> A quanto mi risulta Biasin è pappa e ciccia con Fassone



Sono convinto anch'io, evidentemente era la sua fonte all'Inter,ecco perchè e ben informato delle faccende in casa Milan.


----------



## Cociss63 (27 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Ruiu non è milanista.



Cosi si spacciava, ma evidentemente era solo un leccaculo di Galliani,ecco perchè adesso attacca sistematicamente la nuova Società.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2017)

Comunque rispetto molto Biasin, tralasciando il discorso del tifo totalmente diverso, è uno di quei giornalisti che scrivono e parlano bene (cosa rara ultimamente) ed è molto equilibrato e competente in quello che dice, non facendosi influenzare dalla becera fede calcistica che spesso obnubila la ragione di molti suoi colleghi, anche più famosi e retribuiti di lui.
E poi dopo questo siparietto con quel gobbo di Ruiu mi sta ancora più simpatico.






Poi sono d'accordo con chi ritiene che con noi di solito ci azzecca ultimamente, non so se come fonte abbia Fassone stesso o il suo entourage, però ultimamente è uno che ha la vista lunga riguardo alle nostre vicende.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque rispetto molto Biasin, tralasciando il discorso del tifo totalmente diverso, è uno di quei giornalisti che scrivono e parlano bene (cosa rara ultimamente) ed è molto equilibrato e competente in quello che dice, non facendosi influenzare dalla becera fede calcistica che spesso obnubila la ragione di molti suoi colleghi, anche più famosi e retribuiti di lui.
> E poi dopo questo siparietto con quel gobbo di Ruiu mi sta ancora più simpatico.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahaha, me lo ero perso!  



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Pazzesco vedere un interista che parla in maniera onesta del milan e un ruiu (essere di specie sconosciuta, probabilmente microcefalo) che ogni tanto spara frecciatine sconclusionate



Stasera Biasin ha demolito Donnarumma e Mr Ru.
Incredibile come noi milanisti dobbiamo guardarci dai nostri stessi giornalisti e cercare appoggio da quelli di altre tifoserie.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Il Milan non sta spendendo i soldi, ma li sta investendo. Non sarà messo a bilancio ad agosto che il Milan avrà speso più di 100 milioni, perché Kessie è in prestito oneroso e perché Musacchio e Rodriguez saranno rateizzati, così come Conti e gli altri acquisti. Insomma, è la stessa cosa che ha fatto l'Inter nell'estate 2015 con Mancini, quando prese tanti giocatori. La trattativa per James Rodriguez è vera ed è stata proposta da Mendes. Mendes ha detto che se il Milan avesse preso André Silva, avrebbe convinto il Real Madrid a cedere il colombiano in prestito. Inoltre, i cavilli in Cina per Haixia e Huarong stanno per essere risolti, e Yonghong Li sarà aiutato da questi due colossi per saldare il debito con Elliott e continuare a investire per il Milan"
> 
> Biasin a Top Calcio



Biasin ha un filo diretto, è palese.

E' interista ma comunque porta sempre fatti oggettivi e quando dà notizie, poi si avverano. Magari non James per carità, però è sempre stato preciso e puntuale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ahahaha, me lo ero perso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purtroppo me lo sono perso...se trovi il video giramelo in privato ti prego!! ahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2017)

Comunque su una cosa devo dare ragione a Ruiu...abbiamo fatto tantissime scommesse e anche molto costose, ma io dico che se non rischi non vinci...e aggiungo chè c'è tutto il tempo per prendere delle certezze. Solo su questo concordo, il resto è spazzatura


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Giugno 2017)

Se James arrivi o no lo si capirà da Chalanoglu: se prende il 10 James non arriva, al contrario, sarebbe l'ennesimo indizio che James prenderà il posto di Suso largo a destra con la 10 stampata sulle spalle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2017)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> A quanto mi risulta Biasin è pappa e ciccia con Fassone



Si, dopo tutti quei mesi a seguire le notizie sul closing era emerso in modo palese come Fassone parlasse attraverso la bocca di Biasin.


----------



## Luca_Taz (28 Giugno 2017)

Biasin è un rossonero mancato....ne ha sbagliate poche


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Il Milan non sta spendendo i soldi, ma li sta investendo. Non sarà messo a bilancio ad agosto che il Milan avrà speso più di 100 milioni, perché Kessie è in prestito oneroso e perché Musacchio e Rodriguez saranno rateizzati, così come Conti e gli altri acquisti. Insomma, è la stessa cosa che ha fatto l'Inter nell'estate 2015 con Mancini, quando prese tanti giocatori. La trattativa per James Rodriguez è vera ed è stata proposta da Mendes. Mendes ha detto che se il Milan avesse preso André Silva, avrebbe convinto il Real Madrid a cedere il colombiano in prestito. Inoltre, i cavilli in Cina per Haixia e Huarong stanno per essere risolti, e Yonghong Li sarà aiutato da questi due colossi per saldare il debito con Elliott e continuare a investire per il Milan"
> 
> Biasin a Top Calcio



effettivamente come scritto anche da altri fa strano vedere un interista parlare in maniera obiettiva del Milan, mentre un pseudo-milanista come Ruiu criticare e basta.
Mi sembra comunque chiaro che Biasin, come Criscitiello, abbia una fonte diretta (Fassone?). Su James Rodriguez che dire.....speriamo!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2017)

Speriamo sia vero tutto, sarebbe da orgasmo


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Giugno 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> effettivamente come scritto anche da altri fa strano vedere un interista parlare in maniera obiettiva del Milan, mentre un pseudo-milanista come Ruiu criticare e basta.
> Mi sembra comunque chiaro che Biasin, come Criscitiello, abbia una fonte diretta (Fassone?). Su James Rodriguez che dire.....speriamo!!



biasin-fassone
pedullà-mirabelli


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque rispetto molto Biasin, tralasciando il discorso del tifo totalmente diverso, è uno di quei giornalisti che scrivono e parlano bene (cosa rara ultimamente) ed è molto equilibrato e competente in quello che dice, non facendosi influenzare dalla becera fede calcistica che spesso obnubila la ragione di molti suoi colleghi, anche più famosi e retribuiti di lui.
> E poi dopo questo siparietto con quel gobbo di Ruiu mi sta ancora più simpatico.
> 
> 
> ...


Phuahahahahahahaha
grande Biasin, leggo sempre i suoi editoriali sono scritti benissimo e tra una notizia di calcio e l altra mi fa anche morire dal ridere.


----------



## galianivatene (29 Giugno 2017)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Biasin è un rossonero mancato....ne ha sbagliate poche


Sai cosa? ho in passato spesso pensato che fosse piu' milanista lui che tanti sedicenti tali... (Ruiu anyone?)


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2017)

Biasin, personalmente, lo adoro...giornalista vero, equilibrato ed a modo...


----------

